# servlet als start von webprojekt im jetty



## janko (12. Jan 2006)

hallo,

ich habe ein problem mit der startdatei, also index.html oder index.jsp. ich möchte nun nicht eine html- oder jsp seite als startseite haben, sondern ein servlet. habe schon einiges probiert aber nichts hat funktioniert, aber mit index.html gehts. nun habe ich über ein meta-tag eine weiterleitung auf das startservlet gemacht, aber das ist ja nicht wirklich eine saubere lösung.
kann mir jemand einen tip geben, wie ich das in der web.xml oder jetty.xml einstellen kann so das er bei dem aufruf der url http://www.meinedomain.de das startservlet anspricht und ladet?

vielen dank im vorraus
janko


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2006)

in der web.xml

```
<welcome-file-list>
     <welcome-file>mappingDesServlets</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>
```


----------



## janko (13. Jan 2006)

ok, habe ich schon versucht gehabt. aber das hat irgendwie nicht funktioniert. hatte eingegeben


```
<servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>index</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/index</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
```

und dann in der welcome-file-list


```
<welcome-file-list>		
        <welcome-file>/index</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>
```

und das hatte nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2006)

was kommt: eine 404 oder was?

was sagt das logfile?


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2006)

fehlermeldung bringt er keine, zeigt die ordner an und die log sagt.

127.0.0.1 - - [13/Jan/2006:11:11:58 +0000] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 2087

und das wars. mehr passiert nix, ausser die ordner anklicken und den inhalt sehen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Jan 2006)

ahh

lass mal den / weg


```
<welcome-file-list>      
        <welcome-file>index</welcome-file>
    </welcome-file-list>
```


----------



## janko (13. Jan 2006)

ok, das habe ich gemacht und genau das selbe problem. kann es damit zusammenhängen das es ein war-archiv ist?
die log sagt das selbe:

127.0.0.1 - - [13/Jan/2006:12:31:13 +0000] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 2087


----------



## janko (16. Jan 2006)

also habe jetzt das ganze noch einmal durchgetestet, und wenn ich die ganze sache in meiner eclipse mit sysdeo auf apache tomcat teste mit der welcome-file-list:


```
<welcome-file-list>		
    <welcome-file>index</welcome-file>
</welcome-file-list>
```

funktioniert es wunderbar, mit dem kleinen hinweis, da gebe ich die url mit dem projektnamen an, also http://mylocalhost:8080/Projekt
und es klappt, er ladet das index-servlet. und nun die ganze sache ins war-archiv und in den jetty, und es funktioniert nicht, ausser ich rufe expliziet http://mylocalhost:8080/index auf. dann startet er das servlet. was zum geier kann das sein, bin echt am grübeln.

vieleicht hat ja jetzt jemand eine idee woran es liegen könnte.

achso, hier noch ein auszug aus meiner jetty.xml (die vieleicht beim problemfinden hilft):


```
<Set name="rootWebApp">root</Set>
<Call name="addWebApplication">
    <Arg>/Projektname/*</Arg>
    <Arg><SystemProperty name="jetty.home" default="."/>/webapps/projektname.war</Arg>
    <Set name="extractWAR">false</Set>
    <Set name="contextPath">/</Set>
</Call>
```


----------

